# Thunderbolt.... Video And No Sound



## Badasscharge (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys my Thunderbolt is getting sound but no video on Sunday ticket app and play on app... Also firstrowsports or mofreze off browser I have updated flash and tried mozilla and same thing... Any ideas?

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Badasscharge said:


> Hey guys my Thunderbolt is getting sound but no video on Sunday ticket app and play on app... Also firstrowsports or mofreze off browser I have updated flash and tried mozilla and same thing... Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.1 using Tapatalk


rom?


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like the OP sent it from GBE 2.1, unless I'm mistaken. Op, is this watching flash videos or in an application?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Badasscharge (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry guys its going to be on my Thunderbolt running cm7

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm having the opposite problem I can hear but can't see the video when watching something on internet at first I thought it was a flash problem so I updated and still the same thing. I'm running liquids TB 3.1 (awesome by the way) . Any help would be great thanks. I'm pretty sure there was a fix but can't seem to find it now.
Edit: figured it out thanks anyway


----------

